# DIY rat cage ideas?



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone have an idea for a cheap DIY rat cage?
My requirements:

Looks nice
materials cost less than $70
I was thinking about converting a bookcase or a hutch *glances over at a hutch my dad hates* but my main concern is price.
(my mom would kill me if I converted her antique hutch... most likely... I'll have to ask. But even still, it would need to be modified pretty heavily)


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

If you get one of those Plastic locking storage tubs from target and cut out the lid and sides you can make a pretty nice cage with some hardware cloth and zip-ties.  I made one for short term use during cage cleanings for my females.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

ratbasket said:


> If you get one of those Plastic locking storage tubs from target and cut out the lid and sides you can make a pretty nice cage with some hardware cloth and zip-ties.  I made one for short term use during cage cleanings for my females.


Like a bin cage:








(This is my bin cage I used for my hamster)
Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I find that, 9 times out of 10, DIY cages end up costing more than a proper cage.

A bin cage could work if you can find a large enough bin, but that's not nearly enough ventilation for a rat from your picture. You'd have to install mesh on both of the larger sides.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I find that, 9 times out of 10, DIY cages end up costing more than a proper cage.
> 
> A bin cage could work if you can find a large enough bin, but that's not nearly enough ventilation for a rat from your picture. You'd have to install mesh on both of the larger sides.


Oh I know that one isn't ventilated enough. Thats from when it was used for a hamster. Besides, I have larger bins laying around that I could hack away at.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

don't forget to check craigslist. Get creative, look up things like bird cage, ferret cage and see what you find. Just make sure the bars are not too wide.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Padding pool, cardboard liner and hardwire cloth around it.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly if u are willing to spend $70 I'd just wait and save up a little more to get a proper cage.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, also! 

My Cage extension that was built.. Cost about 80ish bucks, so I don't know.
I think mine was worth. ;__; Saved me the $300 I'd have to spend if I wanted another CN cage.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

mimsy said:


> don't forget to check craigslist. Get creative, look up things like bird cage, ferret cage and see what you find. Just make sure the bars are not too wide.


 I have been for the past 6 months... *sighs*


AdequateRat said:


> Padding pool, cardboard liner and hardwire cloth around it.





AdequateRat said:


> Oh, also!
> 
> My Cage extension that was built.. Cost about 80ish bucks, so I don't know.
> I think mine was worth. ;__; Saved me the $300 I'd have to spend if I wanted another CN cage.





moonkissed said:


> Honestly if u are willing to spend $70 I'd just wait and save up a little more to get a proper cage.


 $70 _is_ with us saving up :/
[HR][/HR]I did find a ferret cage at petsmart, I just need to mesh it--any tips?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

It would probably work out cheaper to buy a rat cage than to add hardware cloth to a ferret cage. Have you checked Ebay?


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

raindear said:


> It would probably work out cheaper to buy a rat cage than to add hardware cloth to a ferret cage. Have you checked Ebay?


Ferret cage is $50, and we have mesh and zip ties.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

If you have it on hand that does make a difference.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

raindear said:


> If you have it on hand that does make a difference.


Yeah. We might pick up this cage this weekend and mesh it as well. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You are talking about weld wire hardware cloth and not plastic mesh, right? I would use wire ties or hog rings rather than zip ties. Rats chew through plastic easily.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

raindear said:


> You are talking about weld wire hardware cloth and not plastic mesh, right? I would use wire ties or hog rings rather than zip ties. Rats chew through plastic easily.


Yes it is metal. Heck, hamsters can chew through plastic mesh. 
I'll see if we can get something like that. However I have used Zip ties with other very chewy small animals before without any of them being able to get their teeth on them


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

When you kept calling it mesh, it made me wonder. Well you can change them if the rats do chew them. Just check every now and then that there isn't a problem. If I had hardware cloth available and needed a cage, I'd put one together with that and a shallow storage container from WalMart or a concrete mixing tub from the hardware store for a base. Look at the available cages for some assembly ideas. Use cheap vinyl tiles to cover the shelves and voila.


----------



## MomwithRoandSp (Mar 26, 2015)

What about an old dresser from a thrift store with drawers taken out mesh on front, back partially cut for more mesh and a door?


----------

